# Coast Guard Coin Holder/Display



## Coolal (Mar 19, 2011)

This is a military coin holder.
I used Cherry for the base and Purpleheart and Padauk to create the coast guard racing stripe.

This will be presented to a member leaving unit as a going away.


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

nice lamination. i like that it is completly adjustable. what is the wood choice for the center lamination?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job Coolal,
I like the racing stripe.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## OldCoastie (Jun 10, 2010)

Pretty cool. Good job on the racing stripe. Of course, I'm kinda partial to Coastie related stuff.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

cowboy dan, that center wood is paduak. It will turn a nice chocolate brown as it ages, unless of course Coolal used a UV protective finish on it.


----------



## OHNOIMONFIRE (Sep 13, 2012)

This is a great product. Looking to do this but in an Army theme.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Great Job!! 
BTW I'm a CG vet as well. '71-'79, 1st & 3rd district
Semper Paratus
..Jon..


----------

